# Drilling glass



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone drilled glass before. I have fire extinguisher I want to drain the CCl4 out of. It's very thin glass and I'll need to put 2 small holes in it. I'm thinking Dremel and a grinding point. Thanks


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 25, 2007)

YES. Drill while running water over the spot. use a diamond bit.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 25, 2007)

You mean like C Cl 4...? ^


 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 25, 2007)

Why are you taking the carbon tetrachloride out? It aint gonna put out fires without that?[]


----------



## LC (Oct 26, 2007)

The last piece of glass that I drilled, I used a diamond drill bit. used plenty of oil as a lubricator on the drill while drilling at a low rpm. Had pretty good results with it. As for attempting to drill holes in that thin irregular shaped fire ext, all I can say is, you have more nerve than I do. Be sure to wear gloves to protect your hands, and definitely wear a face shield to protect your face and eyes. I would think the least little movement while drilling will cause that thing to break into many pieces. Good luck with it should you attempt to try it, L C


----------



## capsoda (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd wear a self contained breathing apparatus and a CB suit. That stuff is dangerous.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2007)

I was thinking a windy day with a paint resperator.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 26, 2007)

I think the danger from carbon tet has been blown way out of proportion. I wouldnt want to scrub the inside of tankers every day that carried the stuff but casual contact isnt going to hurt you any more than half the other stuff you come in contact with every day. Shoot , they used to use it for dry cleaning and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 26, 2007)

My Red Comet hanging in the kitchen. I get a discount on my home owner's insurance for have fire extinguishers in the house. They didnt specify what kind[]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 26, 2007)

> I was thinking a windy day with a paint resperator.


[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Keep the glass cool with running water, don't breath the fumes and wear rubber gloves and you should be alright.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not worried, heck, I wash stuff in muratic acid and I don't wear gloves. All I got wrong with me is the total lack of anyone gettin' my fingerprints. That might be a good thing! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 27, 2007)

If it were me, I'd drill the thick part on the end.  I have drilled glass numerous times, and the thin stuff is nearly impossible.  I tried to convert one of those large yard display balls into a lamp, by drilling another hole in it.  Those should be about the same thickness.  I kept it wet, slow, and gentile, and it still ran a crack the length of it.  It's not just about heat and speed when drilling glass, there's also frequency, and keeping all parts of the hole even and smooth.  You don't need 2 holes, just one.  Prop it up hole down with a rag touching the hole, it will drain very slowly.


----------

